# Tea Or Coffee?



## ArtMusic

Which do you prefer? And if possible, which type?


----------



## Krummhorn

Coffee: black, no cream, no sugar ... just as it is.

Tea: iced, no sugar/lemon ... Hot tea only with oriental dinners.


----------



## ArtMusic

Tea only

Iced = sugar, lemon

Hot = breakfast, earl grey, milk, sugar or no sugar is ok


----------



## Dim7

a 2005 film about an intersex stunt woman in San Francisco


----------



## k1hodgman

Coffee. Dunkin' Donuts regular, cream and sugar.


----------



## haydnfan

Coffee with milk, no sugar.


----------



## Weston

I used to be a coffee addict -- probably I still am, but have cut back to one cup per day. I've been on a diet for several months that advocates green tea as a diuretic. (And it works rather too well sometimes!) I also really love Oolong, Lapsang Souchong, and Roibos (which isn't really tea at all, but wonderful nonetheless).

I drink both coffee and tea with no pollutants.


----------



## Morimur

I like both and I go through phases—for months at a time it's either one or the other.


----------



## pianississimo

I need a facebook-esque "it's complicated" option!! 
In my part of the world it is common to give a weaned baby a bottle of weak tea with milk and sugar in a bottle to snack on during the day. As a baby I rejected this Northern tradition. Later I would not drink tea at all. I had water or pop (carbonated fruit juice) while everyone else drank their milky tea.

I drank only coffee as an adult, right up until I discovered Russian literature (3 years ago, in mid 40s) Then Mr Pushkin and co prompted me to try tea again. This time it was without milk and was with other sweeteners - honey or fruit jam. Then I finally discovered that it can be a nice drink. 
Rule 1 seems to be AVOID THE BAGS. That goes against the English view of tea. Loose tea only!! Rule 1a is NO MILK. (Rule 1b is to boil the water half to death - this is less important in soft water country). There is no rule 2. 
I still prefer coffee though. I love Irish coffee especially. It's not just the alcoholic content. There's a comforting creaminess to it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like coffee but not the kind of sickly monstrosity as shown in the first picture. I almost had a heart attack just looking at that.


----------



## Art Rock

A few times per day: coffee, black, no sugar (sometimes a cappuccino). 

Sometimes: green tea.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Tea, with a small amount of milk and no sugar.


----------



## senza sordino

Tea, no milk, no sugar. I never drink coffee. I drink two or three regular caffeinated cups of tea a day, and several cups of decaf tea or Roibos tea.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Tea will always be the best.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Definitely both. But not at the same time.

Black, one sugar in either case.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> Definitely both. But not at the same time.
> 
> Black, one sugar in either case.


I must say, I envy those who can drink tea black all the time. I've always been a honey and creamer person.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SarahNorthman said:


> I must say, I envy those who can drink tea black all the time. I've always been a honey and creamer person.


I didn't know that one could put honey in tea. I must try this!


----------



## SarahNorthman

MoonlightSonata said:


> I didn't know that one could put honey in tea. I must try this!


I will say, in my personal experience it is best in Earl Grey. Black tea as well. Just make sure not to overdo the honey.


----------



## ptr

I have a big mug of "Who Cares" every morning before I get out of bed, after that I de-tox all day! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## pianississimo

elgars ghost said:


> I like coffee but not the kind of sickly monstrosity as shown in the first picture. I almost had a heart attack just looking at that.


that coffee would cause me problems too. The chocolate flakes would melt against the cup and make a mess. Then as soon as you pick the cup up, the beans would be all over the place and you would have to empty out the saucer to put it back down again.
I'd need another coffee after all the stress of chocolate gunged beans and sticky fingers


----------



## Bix

I drink either water or herbal infusions (nettle, dandelion, fennel, mint, basil, etc)


----------



## MrTortoise

I like tea, but I love coffee! No dairy, no sweet.


----------



## Morimur

I get sick of coffee after awhile and go back to tea. The only issue I have with tea is its low caffeine content.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm almost exclusively tea. Mostly rooibos. I drive the barristas at Starbucks crazy by not ordering coffee.


----------



## haydnfan

Weston said:


> I used to be a coffee addict -- probably I still am, but have cut back to one cup per day. I've been on a diet for several months that advocates green tea as a diuretic. (And it works rather too well sometimes!) I also really love Oolong, Lapsang Souchong, and Roibos (which isn't really tea at all, but wonderful nonetheless).
> 
> I drink both coffee and tea with no pollutants.


I've also cut down to one cup per day. I've finally beat through the fog of adrenal fatigue and feel good. I can work for longer, and if I sleep in I don't wake up with a headache due to missing my coffee.

My plan is to cut back to half caff and then nothing. I want to eventually reserve coffee as a special treat or for social occassions and not something I drink every day out of habit.


----------



## senza sordino

MoonlightSonata said:


> I didn't know that one could put honey in tea. I must try this!


It's September and I'm back at work as a teacher. My throat and voice are strained from using it for the first time in two months. I add honey as it soothes my throat. Once my voice is back up to full strength I'll drop the honey and go back to unsweetened.


----------



## Sloe

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm almost exclusively tea. Mostly rooibos. I drive the barristas at Starbucks crazy by not ordering coffee.


I have only been to Starbucks two times.
The last time was to meet a girl after that I never heard from her. 
I agree Starbucks coffee taste good and the buns are also tasty.


----------



## Morimur

Sloe said:


> I have only been to Starbucks two times.
> The last time was to meet a girl after that I never heard from her.
> I agree Starbucks coffee taste good and the buns are also tasty.


Don't you find it overpriced though? As they've expended, quality control has also suffered. I prefer Panera.


----------



## Sloe

Morimur said:


> Don't you find it overpriced though? As they've expended, quality control has also suffered. I prefer Panera.


Since I have only been there two times yes I find it overpriced but not more than other cafés.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

"Tea drinkers meditate; coffee drinkers medicate." something I heard before 

Even though both are ridiculously common things, I still feel like there's a certain luxuriousness/ edginess about coffee that's part of it's appeal while tea may appear boring. That said, tea any day, erryday


----------



## MrTortoise

haydnfan said:


> I've also cut down to one cup per day. I've finally beat through the fog of adrenal fatigue and feel good. I can work for longer, and if I sleep in I don't wake up with a headache due to missing my coffee.
> 
> My plan is to cut back to half caff and then nothing. I want to eventually reserve coffee as a special treat or for social occassions and not something I drink every day out of habit.


I'm going to have my addictive personality make a meeting with your better judgement. He could use some counseling!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Morimur said:


> Don't you find it overpriced though? As they've expended, quality control has also suffered. I prefer Panera.


I have a gold card, which gives free refills on coffee and tea. So a small tea with a refill comes out to $1 a cup. And every ten drinks they give you a free drink, regardless of size, so I get one of those ultra-big frappucinos. And they have promotions in addition. It all evens out.


----------



## SarahNorthman

senza sordino said:


> It's September and I'm back at work as a teacher. My throat and voice are strained from using it for the first time in two months. I add honey as it soothes my throat. Once my voice is back up to full strength I'll drop the honey and go back to unsweetened.


Ah yes, honey and tea is the perfect combination for a sore throat. I find that peppermint tea and honey are a great combination to soothe a sore throat.


----------



## Blancrocher

By the way, some may find the following of interest:









Empire of Tea: The Asian Leaf that Conquered the World

A commodity-oriented social history of a kind that's become very common. Lots of interesting anecdotes and statistics. I enjoyed skimming and pilfering for a couple hours.

However, in response to the OP: coffee, for me--the strongest espresso I can find!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Both. I didn't choose between Mozart and Wagner and I'm not going to choose between tea and coffee either!


----------



## starthrower

Coffee 99% of the time. But I always order hot tea at any good Asian restaurant.


----------



## hpowders

Tea or coffee. Oil or cream. Bach or Boulez. The choices can drive one mad.


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> Bach or Boulez. The choices can drive one mad.


Why "or"? There's a place for both/and.


----------



## Guest

Tea. Green, black or oolong--I love em all.

On occasion, love a good cappuccino.


----------



## Guest

If you're going to put honey in your tea, make it raw honey. The processed honey they serve at most places has had its natural sugars replaced and hence isn't real honey. Raw honey is infinitely superior and can be gotten at most farmer's markets unless you're lucky enough to know a beekeeper (my brother).


----------



## Musicophile

Coffee/espresso (black) in the morning, tea (Darjeeling, Green or Earl Grey) in the afternoon


----------



## Cosmos

Both 

Coffee: Cream and sugar. I also like espresso drinks and the latest fad; cold brew

Tea: cream and sugar, depending on the tea. Like I wouldn't put cream in chamomile


----------



## SarahNorthman

Victor Redseal said:


> If you're going to put honey in your tea, make it raw honey. The processed honey they serve at most places has had its natural sugars replaced and hence isn't real honey. Raw honey is infinitely superior and can be gotten at most farmer's markets unless you're lucky enough to know a beekeeper (my brother).


You're so lucky you have your brother and his bees. I always use raw honey in both my tea and other things. I honestly feel it gives a better taste to tea than sugar.


----------



## clavichorder

Whatever I can occupy myself with for a while and dip cookies, biscuits, and pastries in.


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> You're so lucky you have your brother and his bees. I always use raw honey in both my tea and other things. I honestly feel it gives a better taste to tea than sugar.


I don't put the honey in my tea. I don't put anything in my tea except tea. I eat the honey straight out of the jar. I put the jar in a pan full of water and then heat the pan on the stove--just low heat--to the get honey nice and warm. Then I spoon out the honey along with a nice chunk of comb and chew it slowly, savoring every second. Then before I take a second spoonful, I wash it down with some tea and it's like, "Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........life is good!" Since I have jars and jars and jars of it and it doesn't spoil, I can splurge on honey this way all I want. And then 6 mos later, I get another crate full whether I want it or not--but I always want it.


----------



## haydnfan

I think I've found a pic of you online:


----------



## Guest

More like this:










Or this:


----------



## bestellen

Coffee, at least there is a reason to drink it. I don't understand the application of tea. What purpose does it have? It doesn't even taste good.


----------



## Pyotr

I'm probably the only one here that drinks both at the same time. You're probably thinking "yeck!". Very few teas go well with coffee but I found one: Stash's Double Bergamot Earl Grey. Mix half and half with Starbucks Blond roast coffee(which is very smooth and low caf, not decaf). I get the hearty flavor of coffee and the smooth taste of tea.


----------



## Guest

You're a sick man, Pyotr.


----------



## isorhythm

Pyotr said:


> I'm probably the only one here that drinks both at the same time. You're probably thinking "yeck!". Very few teas go well with coffee but I found one: Stash's Double Bergamot Earl Grey. Mix half and half with Starbucks Blond roast coffee(which is very smooth and low caf, not decaf). I get the hearty flavor of coffee and the smooth taste of tea.


This sounds terrible but your contempt for social norms is an inspiration.


----------



## hpowders

Coffee. Strong and black. No sugar.
Espresso. Strong and black. No sugar.

Coffee contains a wealth of anti-oxidants.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Coffee. With cream and sugar.


----------



## KenOC

Coffee. A dark roast, strong, black, no additives, freshly ground. Maybe a moka in the afternoon, very occasionally.

Tea, no. Except with Chinese lunches.


----------



## ArtMusic

The Chinese people do drink a lot of tea. I think that is quite healthy.


----------



## breakup

Coffee, just about anything that is hot and dark that I can put some sugar in. I'm not a connoisseur of anything, so don't try to tell me that one kind is better tasting than another, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Chopiniana93

Victor Redseal said:


> I don't put the honey in my tea. I don't put anything in my tea except tea.


Same for me, I follow Orson Welles' rule: I don't put anything in my tea, neither sugar, nor milk or honey. I love tea (I would Always drink tea, I think I have a British heart inside ), my favourites are: Green Lemon Tea, Green Jasmine Tea and Chai. Breakfast and Earl Grey cause me headaches, so I don't like them.


----------



## Guest

I like Earl Grey but I go for straight Asian tea by far--Sencha, genmaicha, matcha, lapsang souchong, milk oolong (no milk in it but it has a strange milk-like taste), etc. I also like Korean teas as daejak and saejak. I also like those jasmine teas that you drop in the glass pot of hot water and watch them unfold into a flower. That's cool and the tea it makes is very good.


----------



## SarahNorthman

victor redseal said:


> i like earl grey but i go for straight asian tea by far--sencha, genmaicha, matcha, lapsang souchong, milk oolong (no milk in it but it has a strange milk-like taste), etc. I also like korean teas as daejak and saejak. I also like those jasmine teas that you drop in the glass pot of hot water and watch them unfold into a flower. That's cool and the tea it makes is very good.


matchaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## mountmccabe

Weekend mornings I will drink a pot of black tea when I wake up. I currently have some Darjeeling that I like quite a bit; before that it was an Assam. This will be with biscuits and often a little bit of (plant) milk.

Late mornings (or so) during the week I commonly have a smaller pot of green, white, or yellow tea. Loose leaf in short, moderate temperature steeps and drunk neat.

Some afternoons and evenings I will drink herbal tea; I mostly stick to rooibos or mint.


I do not like coffee.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I certainly need caffeine tonight - I'm staying up to see the blood moon. Thankfully the sky will be clear even if my brain will be wired.


----------



## breakup

elgars ghost said:


> I certainly need caffeine tonight - I'm staying up to see the blood moon. Thankfully the sky will be clear even if my brain will be wired.


Good for you, we can watch the Eclipse together, but I'll be drinking wine.


----------



## Chopiniana93

Sorry, I was completely wrong. It's not Orson Welle's rule, but George Orwell's rules in _A Nice Cup of Tea_. He recommends not to add sugar to the tea.


----------



## Bellinilover

I like both but prefer coffee, particularly in the morning. Viennese coffee is my favorite, though it's not commonly sold in US cafes.


----------



## KenOC

Coffee, fresh ground and black.


----------



## Pugg

Tea, strong white at the moment.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I went for both together a refreshing brew, both stimulating, aromatic and full of flavours!!!!

Teaffee for me.......

Anyone else care for a cuppa


----------



## Couchie

I like coffee, black and served over ice. I make cold pressed when I think to plan ahead in the evenings. I'm not a fan of hot liquids, which tend to raise my core temperature to the point of sweating. .


----------



## Vaneyes

Altogether now--"Coffee in the mornin', tea in the evenin', wine at suppertime...."


----------



## Vaneyes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I went for both together a refreshing brew, both stimulating, aromatic and full of flavours!!!!
> 
> Teaffee for me.......
> 
> Anyone else care for a cuppa


"That makes you bi-caffeine."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


> "That makes you bi-caffeine."


Yes bi-caffeine and proud of it...........

You would never guess but I made this wicked concoction for my youngest sister once- and two things happened

1. She never asked me to make a tea or coffee for her ever again; and

2. She became an Opera Singer and you know how much I don't like Opera (studied at the Melba Conservatorium, Melbourne Victoria Australia)...............

and all because i'm bi-caffeine  and should be more careful with my drinks!


----------



## Gordontrek

Ech. Can't stand either one.
Although, I do like cappuccinos. Go figure.


----------



## znapschatz

Black coffee, one or two in the morning, another maybe noon, and the last at @ 3-4 pm. I used to swill gallons of the stuff, but have acquired a bit more discipline of late. Sometimes tea, but seldom.


----------



## Antiquarian

Tea for me. Builders in the morning in order to fortify myself for the day ahead (PG Tips for the most part, or whatever is cheap, and/or handy) and then a nice mild Darjeeling at night (Twinings). Really don't care for coffee.


----------



## ArtMusic

Tea goes well with Chinese food.


----------



## Judith

Definitely coffee for me. Drinking it now!!


----------



## Potiphera

Both but more tea than coffee! 
One cup off coffee , some days I don't have any.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

First one of the day has to be tea - strong with milk, no sugar. Mid-morning has to be coffee - also strong with milk, no sugar. After that, well it's just a crazy world of caffeine alternatives.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Potiphera said:


> Both but more tea than coffee!
> One cup off coffee , some days I don't have any.


Why not try both together, you can add more tea than coffee to the mix!


----------



## ArtMusic

Ice tea is quite nice. I can't say the same for ice coffee.


----------



## Sloe

I drink six cups of coffee every day that is 6 dl I almost never drink tea even if I like it.


----------



## Potiphera

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Why not try both together, you can add more tea than coffee to the mix!


Eddie R U kidding? Blech! :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Potiphera said:


> Eddie R U kidding? Blech! :lol:


They never come back for seconds that for sure.....


----------

